# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  چطور میشه یه مقدار خیلی طولانی رو در کوکی ذخیره کرد ؟؟ آیا راهی هست

## iman0111

سلام ببخشید آیا راهی وجود داره که بشه یه مقدار خیلی طولانی رو در کوکی ذخیره کرد :: مثلا شبیه به چیزی که تو فایل ضمیمه می زارم

----------


## alireza_s_84

> سلام ببخشید آیا راهی وجود داره که بشه یه مقدار خیلی طولانی رو در کوکی ذخیره کرد :: مثلا شبیه به چیزی که تو فایل ضمیمه می زارم


به جای ذخیره در یک کوکی در چند کوکی ذخیره کنید و برای هر کوکی شماره بذارید. اما یادتون باشه کوکی ها برای ذخیره داده های حجیم ساخته نشدن پس با اینکه میشه محدودیت اونها رو دور زد ولی اینکار توجیهی نداره.

----------

